# huge 8 pointer down but........



## hilltopheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I got a huge eight pointer the other day but the only thing is it didn't die right there. I shot the deer twice from my stand, knocked it down, he barely got up, went just a little ways and I watched him stand with his head down for a little while then he fell three more times. Last time he was down thought he was done for. Well I radioed my husband and kids to come help me, and my brother in law showed up to. I told them what happened and that it was a huge buck (and it was) I showed them where he was you could just barely see him. The kids started to run down there but my husband said just leave it alone for a little bit, but brother in law took off running and went down there and fired 1 shot. Now he says he killed it. What do ya'll think, his deer my deer? I don't know want any trouble, but I really want to claim it. O well maybe I will just get another one later.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Whose land were you hunting on? Your brother in law is not the type of person you want to be hunting with . He should have been happy for you getting maybe your buck of a lifetime. Even if he finished it off, if it wasn't for you he would not have been able to "claim" the deer. We know it is your deer. That is why we only let one person whom we trust hunt with us on our place, a close friend who will go out of his way to help recover a wounded animal, will not take a marginal shot, and can be counted on to do the right thing. Next time you shoot one,go over and check the animal, finish it off if need be, put on all the flourescent orange you have, and sit on the deer. I am really getting ticked off thinking about your deer and your ***hole BIL..


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Tell BIL if he has that much trouble getting his own deer, you can help him get one next year, too. 

And jross was right about your BIL, but I thought of even worse language than he wrote.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

BIL is a jerk!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Hard to believe that some people can be so greedy and selfish. Lawfully its his as disrespectfull as that is.He has no respect for you or your family. I saw a guy take a nice eight point from an old man, made me sick. It happened to be the last deer the old fellow had a chance to take. Sometimes we have to pay the price to find out who these heardhearted slobs are, but now you know. I am sorry for you though. Eddie  I can't see why your husband is letting his brother get by doing this. To keep peace? Peace is good, but not that good. :nono:


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

My brother once shot one that ran out of sight. After tracking the blood drops for 20 min., he found the deer with two hunters. After explaining he had tracked the blood drops after shooting the deer, they still would not give it up. Brother stood back about 30 feet and stopped. When one hunter asked what he was doing, he stated. I shot the deer and he fell. If he moves, I'll shoot him again. I'm using 00 buck. After about 10 min., they left and he brought his deer home.

I think that would have been a proper reaction from you, also.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think these types of people are like those that poach trophy bucks. maybe the motivation is greed because how could you be proud of something you stole or cheated to get? how can you brag about a deer that you stole from someone or poached with a spotlight?


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I think your husband should have some pride for his wife and scorn for his brother.

Real men neither steal from others nor just stand by and allow his wife to be stolen from.


----------



## hilltopheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. My husband and I both feel that the buck is mine. My husband and brother in law had a few words and I got my horns. You know there is not that many times that I can hunt alone without the kids so I felt really blessed that morning. We were hunting on national forest land that the public is allowed to hunt on. I just wanted to know what other hunters thought about the situation. We thought he was totally wacky when he did what he did. Now if the buck had totally ran off and didn't act like I hit him then I wouldn't have said anything but he wasn't going anywhere. Wish I could post pics of the horns, it is a big eight with lots of mass and a 19" spread and the horns are dark brown. Thanks again for the input makes me feel better. Because my husband and I want to be good sportsmen and we want to teach that to our kids as well. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations on your deer. Next time BIL needs your help tell NO. 

Tammy


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

IT IS YOUR DEER !!!! Tell BIL he's a jerk and to go get his own deer. Some people !


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad your husband is being a man and standing up for you and doing whats right. Hopefully your BIL learned that lesson as well. Congrats ON " YOUR NICE BUCK" PLEASE POST PICTURES. Eddie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It was your deer all along.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Tell your BIL to get stuffed...


.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm afraid I would have had a knock down with the BIL. Oh,well, go get a better one. I had been salmon fishing on a pier in Michigan.I was the ONLY woman there.I moved over a bit to put on different lure and a guy walked into 'my' spot( it was elbow-to-elbow almost). I walked up to him and said I bet you wouldn't have done that if I was a man.He just laughed at me.I waited and soon enough, he moved again.I got the spot back and caught a big salmon right away.Boy, did he get the laughs from all the men!!! I couldn't resist giving him a"A-Ha!" look. Good luck on your next outing! Robin


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

It is really sad that some hunters want a deer so bad that they tag deer they didn't even shoot. I have a second cousin who did the very same thing to my son. It was his first buck, a nice 10 pointer that he shot in the lungs. It ran toward my cousin who shot at it 3 times with a 12 guage never even hitting it. The deer went down with only a 20guage hole in the deer and a blood trail back to where my son shot it from his ground blind. My cousin said he put him down for good, although he never touched him. We haven't talked since that day and never will again. SLOB HUNTERS SUCK and have no place in the woods!


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

It was your deer. And you and your husband are teaching your children well. Life is not always fair, and you have to face it and accept it with grace. 

But if your kids weren't involved I would say you should have kicked his heiny to high heaven :flame: Glad you got the rack.

Penny


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't know if it's ever been done, but here, if the dispute can't be settled, you can have the game commission come in and determine the fatal shot, or help mediate things.

One way to look at things...If you only have 1 buck tag to fill, and someone else claims what is yours, you get the chance at hunting longer and maybe getting an even bigger buck.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Just don't hunt with him again and if he wants to know why tell him. I agree with you that had the deer run off and he shot it to bring it down then it id his, but you said it was down and he fired after running up to it. What a jerk. Heck I would have finished it off and helped you dress it out, but can't drag so you are on your own there. Sam


----------

